# Playbacks



## Gadsada (Apr 10, 2012)

Can anyone reccomend any good playback softwares. Finale is good for composition but the playback sucks...and i cant certain ornaments and things in Sibelius, and the tremolando sounds weird.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Singers and instrumentalists. They're the ultimate playback system for your compositions.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

best off using a daw, and some sample packs of instruments (search for east west, symphonic orchestra, vienna library, BFA London Solo Strings, Edirol Orchestral (a cheap sampler with decent sounding instruments) etc)

Reaper is free to download and use, just export your manuscript to midi, import into reaper, get a vst with the samples of your choosing, and voila. (well theres more to it then that, keyswitches, automation clips, basic mixing if you feel the need to do so)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

For realistic playback you will need:

(1) MIDI Keyboard to perform your works "with feeling"
(2) MIDI Sequencer to record and tweak your performance (ie. Logic Pro, FL Studio)
(3) Software Instrument Library to playback the midi using sampled real instruments (ie. Kontakt, Garritan Personal Orchestra, EWQL Strings, the others Igneous01 speaks of)

Prepare to drop some heavy cash.


----------



## Gadsada (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks guys


----------

